# Wenn Sie die Wahl haben - welche Spiel-Version bevorzugen Sie?



## Administrator (4. Januar 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## gladiator3000 (4. Januar 2005)

also wenn die deutschen sprachausgaben so schlecht sind wie bei rome und schlacht um mittelerde, dann  bevorzuge ich die original titel , ansonsten kauf ichs mir auf deutsch ....

EDIT: oder so eine intelligente version wie bfme , wo man alle sprachen auswählen kann


----------



## MoS (4. Januar 2005)

gladiator3000 am 04.01.2005 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn die deutschen sprachausgaben so schlecht sind wie bei rome und schlacht um mittelerde, dann  bevorzuge ich die original titel , ansonsten kauf ichs mir auf deutsch ....


dito


----------



## Homerclon (6. Januar 2005)

gladiator3000 am 04.01.2005 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn die deutschen sprachausgaben so schlecht sind wie bei rome und schlacht um mittelerde, dann  bevorzuge ich die original titel , ansonsten kauf ichs mir auf deutsch ....
> 
> EDIT: oder so eine intelligente version wie bfme , wo man alle sprachen auswählen kann


SuM hab ich noch nicht gespielt, aber ich hab gelesen das wären die Sprecher von den Filmen. Also kann die doch garnicht schlecht sein, im Film war sie zumindest nicht schlecht.

Und die Sprachausgabe von Rome finde ich gut, was soll daran schlecht sein?

Zur Auwahl komplett Orginal: Und was machen diese Personen wenn das Spiel Orginal *z.b.* auf Schwedisch ist? Schwedisch lernen nur damit sie es "Orginal" Spielen können?  

Solange die Sprachausgabe nicht miserabel ist(und ich hab noch kein Spiel gespielt wo sie miserabel war/ist, höchstens nervig weil sie sich ständig wiederholt) bevorzuge ich eine komplett Deutsche Version, da verstehe ich wenigstens alles und verpasse nichts.

PS: Diese "Inteligenten" Versionen nennt man MultiLingual, Mehrsprachrig halt.  
Aber stimmt, das wäre das einfachste für alle.

EDIT:


> Laufzeit:	bis 31.12.20


ähm, bis 31.12.20*20*? ist das nicht ein wenig lang?


----------



## archwizard80 (6. Januar 2005)

Homerclon am 06.01.2005 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT:
> 
> 
> > Laufzeit:	bis 31.12.20
> ...



Das ist halt eine Langzeitstudie


----------



## Freaky22 (6. Januar 2005)

archwizard80 am 06.01.2005 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 06.01.2005 12:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kommt drauf an. wenn die dt. Synchro gut ist nehm ich auch das deutsche sofern es nich gecuttet ist usw.
ABer ideal wäre immer dt. und engl. Zusammen wie bei Star Trek Eilte Force


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (6. Januar 2005)

SYSTEM am 04.01.2005 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Wenn ich die Wahl habe, dann natürlich komplett deutsch.
Das ist aber nicht wirklich aussagekräftig, da ich auch nichts gegen komplett englische Spiele habe.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (6. Januar 2005)

Kommt drauf an, Strategiespiele lieber auf Deutsch, Shooter lieber auf Englisch.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Januar 2005)

Ist nicht ganz einfach zu beantworten. Also im Adventurebereich gibt es ja sehr gute DV durch dtp mit guten Sprechern. Bei textlastigen Rollenspielen wie Morrowind ist mir dann ein dt. Text doch lieber. Bei Actionspielen und Shootern kommen nur Importe ins Haus, allein schon weil diese ungeschnitten sind und mir keine dt. Sprache in einem Shooter auf Anhieb einfallen würde. Man stelle sich mal Max Payne mit dt. Sprechern vor.  
 Kommt ansonsten auch oft auf den Preis an, da gibt es die EV mitunter deutlich günstiger zum Verkaufsstart. 
Ich hätte nix dagegen wenn mehr Hersteller endlich ML-DVD Versionen auf den Markt bringen würden, wo man dann möglichst im Spiel direkt die Sprache umschalten kann wie z.B. in Jedi Outcast.


----------



## Blackknight (6. Januar 2005)

Also mir sind in der Regel deutsch Sprachige Spiele lieber. Das gilt auch für Shooter die in deutschland uncut sind, z.b. HL 2.
Wenn es aber keine uncut Version eines Shooters gibt greife ich notgedrungen auch zur Englischsprachigen. 

Strategiespiele, Rollenspiele, Adventures nur in deutsch.


----------



## ich98 (6. Januar 2005)

also am liebsten alles auf Deutsch. Vorallem bei spielen wo man viel verstehen muss und das sofort z.B: Rollenspiel oder Adventures. 
Mit Untertitel gehts auch noch z.B. GTA 3/VC, aber auch komplett Englisch hat mich bei Max Payne 2 nicht gestört, hab alles verstanden.
ich98


----------



## oggy313 (6. Januar 2005)

Bei Actionspielen und Shootern kommen nur Importe ins Haus, allein schon weil diese ungeschnitten sind und mir keine dt. Sprache in einem Shooter auf Anhieb einfallen würde. 





> Und was bitte ist FAR CRY ???,ein Jump & Run ???
> 
> Gruss  oggy313


----------



## Indoril (6. Januar 2005)

Wenn ich die Wahl habe, dann natürlich komplett deutsch. Ein Morrowind in Engl wäre für mich kaum zu verkraften. Überhaupt, Spiele, die viel Wert auf Story und damit auf Gespräche, Texte und Zwischensequenzen legen (vorallem RPG) kommen mir nur als DV ins Haus. Die Sprachausgabe ist dann eben ein Kaufkriterium! Bei Shootern würde ich mich auch keiner EV verschließen, wenn es in Deutschland keine anderen Versionen gibt. Bei Strategiespielen bin ich da eher geteilter Meinung. Zum einen habe ich nichts gegen engl Sprachausgabe, allerdings machen mir die Menüs mit engl Sprache dann öfters Probleme; hier wäre eine engl Sprachausgabe mit eingedeutschten Menüs also durchaus auch zu gebrauchen (und vielleicht in den ein oder anderen Fällen auch besser).


----------



## Yikrazuul (6. Januar 2005)

Blackknight am 06.01.2005 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mir sind in der Regel deutsch Sprachige Spiele lieber. Das gilt auch für Shooter die in deutschland uncut sind, z.b. HL 2.
> Wenn es aber keine uncut Version eines Shooters gibt greife ich notgedrungen auch zur Englischsprachigen.
> 
> Strategiespiele, Rollenspiele, Adventures nur in deutsch.



Wegen häufiger schlechten Lokalistation sind mir engl. Orginale lieber, außer bei RPGs. Englische Textwüsten bei NWN wären ja ein Grauß....


----------



## Killtech (6. Januar 2005)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 06.01.2005 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt drauf an, Strategiespiele lieber auf Deutsch, Shooter lieber auf Englisch.
> 
> MfG Jimini


Dito!

MfG, Killtech


----------



## AK-47 (9. Januar 2005)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 06.01.2005 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt drauf an, Strategiespiele lieber auf Deutsch, Shooter lieber auf Englisch.
> 
> MfG Jimini




Ganz meine Meinung . Ich spiele allerdings nur Shooter .
Wenn ich bei UT2004 eine Raketensalve abfeuere und der deutsche Kommentar dazu lautet "genau zwischen die Augen" könnte ich ausrasten .Deswegen habe ich mir gleich die engl. Version besorgt nachdem ich die deutsche aus der Videothek getestet hatte .


----------



## IgelEi (9. Januar 2005)

komplett original (eh meist englisch).

alles andere ist langweilig (ok ok, bei JA2 war die dt. synchro schon geil   )

Aber das 'komplett deutsch' deutlich vorne liegt wundert mich dank Pisa überhaupt nicht, können die meisten nicht mal anständig deutsch


----------



## iam-cool (10. Januar 2005)

Wer ist bei PCG eigendlich immer für die meistens grauenhaften Umfragen zuständig?(sorry) Die Antwortmöglichkeiten sind in über 80% der fälle total daneben, was will ich zb  wenn das Game ohne Untertitel also nur Englisch ist noch mit nem Deutschen Handbuch   Wenn jemand in der lage ist auch kompliziertere Game (RPGs like Morrorwind usw) komplett in Englisch ohne Untertitel zu zocken brauch er auch kein Deutschen Handbuch  


Also ich bevorzuge wenns nicht gerade ein Deutsches Game like Gothic ist alles  in Englisch, was soll ich in dieser Umfrage denn jetzt bitte Wählen?
Alles in Originalsprache ja hammer, es gibt nicht nur Games aus Amerika, es gibt Games aus Japan,Russland,Frankreich und sonst wo her, ich möchte kein komplexes RPG komplett in Japanisch zocken müssen.


Bitte liebe PCG macht mal sinnvollere Antwortmöglichkeiten, das währe mal ne sinnvolle verbesserung


----------



## sternitzky (12. Januar 2005)

IgelEi am 09.01.2005 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> komplett original (eh meist englisch).
> 
> alles andere ist langweilig (ok ok, bei JA2 war die dt. synchro schon geil   )
> 
> Aber das 'komplett deutsch' deutlich vorne liegt wundert mich dank Pisa überhaupt nicht, können die meisten nicht mal anständig deutsch



  Ganz genau.

Lieber rostet mir mein Deutsch ein als Englisch.
1. reden nicht besonders viele Leute Deutsch. (auf der Welt    )
2. die meisten, die's können, können's nicht richtig. Mit denen macht das reden dann (meistens; es soll ja Leute geben, die auf Sado-Maso im Ohr und Gehirnschmerzen stehen    ; ich gehöre nicht dazu) auch nicht Spaß.
Das ist so peinlich, daß man lieber Ausländer spielt und sich zünftig vom    Urdeutschen Untervolk    schief anmachen läßt.
Aber den Spaß mach ich mir auch mit unterirdischen Amis. Dafür ist mir Deutsch wieder gut genug.   

@ Rome - Total War:
Über die Deutsche Version kann man nicht meckern. Im Gegensatz zu vielen unterirdischen Lokalisationen bei anderen Spielen, reißen mich die Ansprachen als Patriotischer Römer echt mit. Und je nach Feldherrcharakter und Region sind die Ansprachen auch immer unterschiedlich und berühren mein Römerherz. Und selbst wenn man schon Legionen von Ansprachen gehört hat, kann immer was neues kommen. Die Ansprache der Feldherren entwickelt sich mit ihren Charakter auch weiter.
Das Sahnehäubchen für echte Authentizität wäre eine Lateinische Lokalisation. Und zwar italisches Vulgärlatein; nicht neugermanisches Kirchenlatein.

Multilinguale Versionen sind sowieso ökonomischer. Schon allein deshalb weil am Ende nicht so viele Restposten übrig sind, als wenn man mehrere Versionen im Umlauf bringt. Dann ist auch nicht mehr Schweden so benachteiligt.

Skål!Jag älskar Sverige!


----------



## sternitzky (12. Januar 2005)

iam-cool am 10.01.2005 01:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles in Originalsprache ja hammer, es gibt nicht nur Games aus Amerika, es gibt Games aus Japan,Russland,Frankreich und sonst wo her, ich möchte kein komplexes RPG komplett in Japanisch zocken müssen.
> 
> Bitte liebe PCG macht mal sinnvollere Antwortmöglichkeiten, das währe mal ne sinnvolle verbesserung



 
Wenn die Japaner in "Medal of Honor - Pacific Assault" nicht Japanisch sprechen würden, wäre die Atmosphäre doch voll im Eimer.
Ein Japaner, der statt Banzai Attacke schreien würde...   
Hab die multilinguale Version. (Auch wenns nicht draufsteht: Einfach die Installationssprache wählen, die man als Spielsprache haben will)

Und ein RPG mit japanischer Sprachausgabe wäre auch nicht so dramatisch, sofern man Untertitel hat.
Abgesehen davon beugt Gehirnhochdruck Alzheimer vor. Schließlich heißt es ja nicht umsonst: "Was Klein-Adolf nicht lernt, lernt er nimmermer." Und wozu das führt, müßte jeder wissen. Schließlich heißt Wissen ist Macht. Und Nicht-Wissen Ohn(e)macht. (LOL, fick dich, Klein-Adolf    )


----------



## Solon25 (12. Januar 2005)

Wo ich das hier so lese, frage ich mich warum der Trend bei PC Spielen nicht zu Multilingual geht (obwohl es langsam öfters vorkommt wenigstens zwischen D und E installation zu wählen). Hab damals auf der PS-1 angefangen zu zocken und hatte dort bei EU-PAL Games sehr oft die Wahl:

Deutsch
Englisch
Französich
Spanisch
Italienisch

Ist auch heute noch oft so. Für die Publisher dürfte sowas doch auch einfacher sein. Es wird nur 1 CD/DVD gepresst und "nur" Handbücher und Cover in der jeweiligen Landessprache.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2005)

Solon25 am 12.01.2005 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ich das hier so lese, frage ich mich warum der Trend bei PC Spielen nicht zu Multilingual geht (obwohl es langsam öfters vorkommt wenigstens zwischen D und E installation zu wählen). Hab damals auf der PS-1 angefangen zu zocken und hatte dort bei EU-PAL Games sehr oft die Wahl:
> 
> Deutsch
> Englisch
> ...



ich denke es liegt daran, dass die meisten pc-spiele auf englisch programmiert werden und kein publisher 2monate warten will, bis er nach fertigstellung der englischen version selbige auch verkaufen kann. 
also macht man halt für jedes land eh extra dvds/cds.
der konsolenmarkt ist dagegen etwas dynamischer, die spiele verkaufen sich über monate gut und nicht nur die paar wochen, die sie revolutionär neu sind - da ist warten nicht ganz so schädlich.
außerdem werden viele eh auf japanisch programmiert und später bringt man dann halt ne "international" version raus.


----------



## Alex (30. Januar 2005)

SYSTEM am 04.01.2005 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



ich kaufe eigentlich grundsätzlich englische Versionen, außer es werden entsprechende dt. Testmuster zu Rezensionszwecken zur Verfügung gestellt oder es handelt sich ohnehin um das Spiel eines dt. Herstellers.

komplette Originalversionen von russischen oder osteuropäischen Herstellern kann ich natürlich aus sprächlichen Gründen nicht kaufen, aber meist ist die englische Lokalisierung besser als die deutsche, ausgenommen Titel die auch in Übersee oder England von dt. Publishern veröffentlicht werden (z. B. Jowood-Titel oder Codename: Panzers von CDV). Ab und an greif ich noch zum spanischen oder französischen Original, sofern das interessant ist (z.b. Runaway knapp 1,5 Jahre bevor überhaupt die dt. Fassung auf den Markt kam)


----------



## iam-cool (30. Januar 2005)

Solon25 am 12.01.2005 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ich das hier so lese, frage ich mich warum der Trend bei PC Spielen nicht zu Multilingual geht (obwohl es langsam öfters vorkommt wenigstens zwischen D und E installation zu wählen). Hab damals auf der PS-1 angefangen zu zocken und hatte dort bei EU-PAL Games sehr oft die Wahl:
> 
> Deutsch
> Englisch
> ...




Naja bei der Deutschen version muss doch eh immer "rumzensiert" werden also müüsen sie eh schon verscheidene versionen preesen.


----------



## Necromanca (1. Februar 2005)

Ich kaufe PC-Spiele seit 1990. Damals gab es so gut wie keine verdeutschten Spiele (und das war auch gut so).

Mein PC war damals ein 386SX mit 16 MHz und 1 MB RAM, vin der 20 MB Festplatte ganz zu schweigen. Spiele kosteten bis zu 120 DM und da waren dann in der Schachtel meist nur ein paar 5 1/4 Zoll Disketten (360kB, nicht 1,2 MB!) drin - immerhin gabs dazu noch ein gedrucktes Handbuch. Der PC hatte übrigens schon VGA und einen 14 Zoll Festfrequenzmonitor und die VGA Tochterkarte auf dem Mainboard hatte satte 256kB Grafikspeicher. Ich hatte den PC seit 1988 und keiner meiner Freunde besaß ansonsten auch nur etwas was noname 386 war. Ich hatte einen Compaq, damals mindestens der Mercedes unter den Computern. Der war für die Ewigkeit gebaut - was ich dadurch beweisen kann, daß er heute Januar 2005 immer noch funktioniert. Ich muß ihm jetz nur mal eine neue Batterie fürs BIOS einbauen, die alte hat nur bis 2002 gehalten. Durch einige Nachbesserungen hat der PC heute gerade genug Power für ein zähes Windows 95.

Zurück zum Thema, bis 1990 hat man Spiele "getauscht" wie bis vor kurzem bei Kazaa Musik...

Irgendwann wollte ich aber mal ein Spiel, das kein Freund zum tauschen anbot  also tat ich das Unausprechliche, ich kaufte zwei Spiele für zusammen 218 DM. Beide waren nicht besonders gut, aber damals hatte ich noch keine PC-Games - gabs wohl auch noch nicht zu kaufen.

Aus dieser Zeit stammt nun meine Überzeugung, ein PC-Spiel muß Original (englisch) gekauft werden, besser noch in der US-Version. Ich konnte diese Spiele am Anfang leicht beschaffen, es gab diverse kleine Lädchen die auf drei alten IKEA Ivar Regalen an die 20 Titel anboten, wie die ihre Miete bezahlt haben weiß ich bis heute nicht. Irgendwann gingen die aber alle ein. Der Blöd-Markt und andere "Spezialisten" übernahmen den Vertrieb und da gabs nur noch gute "teutsche" Hausmannskost. Zum Glück fand ich dann in PC-Games (oder woanders) die Anzeige eines Versenders, der auch heute noch bereit und Willens ist, englischsprachige Spiele zu beschaffen und zu vertreiben. Früher waren die ja eher mal preiswerter als einheimische Machwerke, heute kommt wegen dem in Europa einzigartigem Jugendschutzwahn (so was wie Rinderwahn) noch ein Aufschlag für eigenhändige zustellung hinzu. Aber das ist es mir wert. Leider gibt es noch kaum Spiele bei denen man sich die Sprache bei der Installation aussuchen kann (ich kenne nur Sims 2 und die Ergänzungs-CDs zu den Original Sims).

Ich frage mich jetzt nur, woher kommt die mangelnde Bereitschaft ein gutes englisches Spiel zu spielen und statt dessen lieber eine schlecht übersetzte deutsche Version zu kaufen? Sims 2 hat auf deutsch übrigens lustige Fehler, das aber nur am Rande. Ist das ein weiterer Beleg für die PISA-Verdummung der Jugend? Wenn ich im TV bei WWM und Das Quiz Erwachsene über 30 sehe, die keine Maßeinheiten einordnen können, keinen Dreisatz oder gar Prozentrechnung beherrschen und sich trotzdem diplomierte Akademiker schimpfen, dann muß ich der Jugend Abbitte leisten - das sind nämlich gemeinhin deren Eltern! Wie kann man sich eigentlich ohne eine saftige Portion Allgemeinwissen bei Jauch bewerben, um dann auf dem Stuhl wie der letzte Depp auszusehen? Siehe gestern 31.01.05: Das tote Meer ist die Grenze zwischen Israel und Ägypten , häää? Das darf doch nicht war sein! Der Typ wusste sogar in welcher Richtung die jeweiligen Länder zu Israel lagen nur schien er das tote mit dem rotem Meer zu verwechseln (na gut, er war gebürtiger Österreicher).

Das Problem ist für die Spiele Anbieter auch gar nicht da, denn es ist der Massenmarkt - der letztendlich Umsatz produziert. Vor 15 Jahren hatte eben nicht jeder Halbwüchsige einen PC mit 500 Euro teurer Grafikkarte und anderem Luxuszubehör in der Bude. Mein oben beschriebener PC hat 1988 9.000 Mark gekostet, mein Golf II Match aber nur 16.000 Mark. Auf heute übertragen wären das locker 12.000 Euro - gut, der Golf ist besser geworden - die PCs aber auch.

Fazit: Irgendwann wird es wohl keine englischen Spiele auf deutsch installierten PCs mehr geben - nicht weil sioe dann wirklich keine mehr kaufen will, sondern eher weil die Firmen auf Regionsschutz (ähnlich wie bei DVDs) gehen werden, damit auch schön jeder den maximal erzielbaren Preis für das jeweilige EU-Land zahlen muß. HP fängt damit gerade schon bei den Farbtinten für Drucker an, aber der Rest wird folgen...

... wenn es nicht Original ist, dann spiele ich es auch nicht!


----------



## HanFred (1. Februar 2005)

original, immer. auch wenn ich die sprche nicht verstehe mag ich am liebsten originalsprache plus untertitel in einer sprache, die ich verstehe.
das handbuch finde ich meistens unwichtig, wenn ich das lesen muss, ist das game nicht sehr gut designed.

@necromanca: man kann alles umgehen... auch regionalcodes. installiere ich mein windows halt auf englisch und trickse rum, wenn das sein muss, ich verweigere es entschieden, eingedeutschte spiele zu installieren.


----------



## Iceman (1. Februar 2005)

Prinzipiell bevorzuge ich komplett englische Spiele, allerdings nur wenn das Spiel auch im Original Englisch ist. Grade RPGs sind imo im Original oftmals besser und atmosphärischer (man denke nur an die grauenvolle Lokalisation von Baldur's Gate)

Bei Spielen wo man durch die Übersetzung an der Atmosphäre nichts zerstören kann (Rennspiele, WiSims, Sims 2 etc.) ists mir prinzipiell wurscht welche Fassung ich kriege.

Und Spiele die im Original nicht Englisch sind, dort hoffe ich auf eine gute deutsche Lokalisation.


----------



## henemann (16. Februar 2005)

was ist den das für ne frage !? Natürlich will mann en spiel in seiner muttersprache spielen!


----------



## Hertert (21. Februar 2005)

henemann am 16.02.2005 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist den das für ne frage !? Natürlich will mann en spiel in seiner muttersprache spielen!





Absolut richtig ! ich will nicht überlegen was das heist, schließlich bin ich nicht in der Schule


----------



## stefan8472 (22. Februar 2005)

Hertert am 21.02.2005 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> [Absolut richtig ! ich will nicht überlegen was das heist, schließlich bin ich nicht in der Schule


Wenn man eine Sprache aber gut genug beherrscht muss man nicht überlegen. Man versteht sie einfach, und denkt wie selbstverständlich in ihr.
Nur so kann man sich auch natürlich mit jemandem unterhalten.
Das ist auch letztlich das Ziel des Fremdsprachen-Unterrichts in der Schule. Zumindest wenn man ihn auf dem Gymnasium bis zum Ende durchzieht.

Natürlich gehört auch etwas Begabung dazu. Nach meiner Erfahrung sind die meisten Leute entweder sprachlich oder mathematisch begabt. Aber seltener beides zusammen.
Ich hatte in meinem Leistungskurs jemanden, der versucht hat English als Lernfach zu belegen. Bei Hausaufgaben hatte sie viel Zeit zum Überlegen und war zum Teil recht gut. Dafür hatte sie aber große Problem Sätze im Stehgreif zu formulieren.

Es ist nicht schlimm, wenn du über Übersetzungen nachdenken musst, aber die solltest verstehen, dass es nicht allen so geht


----------



## El_Cativo (22. Februar 2005)

Das ist eine leicht unfaire Frage. Denn es hängt immer von der deutschen Synchro ab. Wenn sie aufwändig und gut gemacht ist, spiele ich gerne auch die deutsche Version, sollte sie allerdings lieblos sein oder gar auf solch grottigen Niveau wie etwa Unreal 2 sein, bevorzuge ich natürlich das englische Orginal................


----------



## SBC (23. Februar 2005)

SYSTEM am 04.01.2005 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Die Version ohne Bugs...


----------



## alexgo (23. Februar 2005)

SYSTEM am 04.01.2005 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Ich find, eine sprachliche Überetzung muss nicht sein, denn deutsche Sprecher machen meist die Atmosphäre kaputt (z.B. bei Vietcong sind die amerikanischen Sprecher die coolsten)


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (2. März 2005)

henemann am 16.02.2005 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist den das für ne frage !? Natürlich will mann en spiel in seiner muttersprache spielen!


+++
Jup

und NEIN Das ist keine leicht unfaire Frage.

Ich will 1A übersetzte Versionen !


----------



## StarbuckAC (6. März 2005)

Ich finde die Argumentation sehr lustig hier.

Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt: Je Textlastiger ein Spiel ist, umso eher nehm ich das Original (also die englische Version).

Aber ich bin ja auch mit englischen Textadventures von Infocom grossgeworden, das schult.


----------



## germanpio (17. März 2005)

mir ist das eigentlich egal, bei Spielen wie Doom 3 sorgt die Originalsprache für ne gute Atmosphäre.
Also ich könnte mir solche Siele nicht mit deutscher Sprache vorstellen.


Allgemein (jetzt nicht auf Doom 3 bezogen) kauf ich mir die Version, die nicht entschärft ist


----------



## sebb-o (29. März 2005)

*Deutsches San Andreas?...Was sagt man dazu!?*

Ich denke ein Übersetzung eines Spieles in die Deutsche Sprache nimmt enorm viel vom Flair weg. Ich könnte mir ein GTA San Andreas nicht auf Deutsch vorstellen. Auch mit asiatischen Produkten...man kann ruhig die Landessprache des Spieles vertreten und es dabei bei Untertitel belassen.

Sebastian


----------



## Orcslayer (19. April 2005)

SYSTEM am 04.01.2005 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.  [/quote
> 
> Da ja Inzwischen die meisten Games auf DVD erscheinen, wäre es schön   wenn diese auch Multilingual angeboten würden, da ich auch mal gerne die Sprache währen des Spielens wechseln würde, ohne mich vorher für den Kauf einer bestimmmten Sprachversion entscheiden zu müssen.


----------



## sringading (13. Mai 2005)

Bei ner guten Synchronisation bin ich eigentlich auch für komplett deutsch.
Aber z.B. Vice City war imho wunderbar mit Untertiteln   , weil die Sprache (englisch) einfach super zur Story, etc passt. Außerdem war die Synchronisation super.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. Juni 2005)

Am besten finde ich es wenn die Spiele in Eng. und Deutsch sind und mann das auch jederzeit vor Spielstart auswählen kann. DVD-Filme sehe ich mir auch gelegentlich in Eng ein 2. mal an mit deutschen untertiteln oder auch ohen um mein Eng immer weiter zu verbessern.


----------



## Firefox83 (17. August 2005)

stellt euch mal gta san andrea auf deutsch vor...


----------



## Razor (14. Januar 2006)

is schon geil wenn amn einen englischen Vater hat.   habe mich schon immer mit meinem vater auf englisch unterhalten, bin aber auf einer deutshen schule, nur deutsche freunde...spreche aber trotzdem durch tägliche (unbewusste) wie englishes satelit fehrnsehen etc perfekt englisch

mehr originalversionen der spiele, nicht nochmal so eine shice wie cod2 -> ALLE redeten deutsch, sogar die amis ! da stieg man total net mehr durch      

meist haben die entwickler prominente englische (bzw. amerikanische   ) schauspieler/synchronisten engagiert (siehe san andreas o.Ä.) in den genuss kommt man bei einer meist mittelmäßig lokalisierten deutschen version 
nicht


----------



## Ruffnek (6. Februar 2006)

Ich hol mir generell nur Komplett deutsche spiele ansonsten geht die ganze stimmung flöten wenn man übersetzen muß.außerdem find ich meistens die stimmen von englischen orginalsprechern ätzend. Bestes beispiel sind die Simpson.Bart´s stimme höhrt sich in englisch einfach grauenhaft an


----------



## Dumbi (6. Februar 2006)

Ruffnek am 06.02.2006 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hol mir generell nur Komplett deutsche spiele ansonsten geht die ganze stimmung flöten wenn man übersetzen muß.
> außerdem find ich meistens die stimmen von englischen orginalsprechern ätzend.


Naja, es sind doch wohl eher die deutschen Stimmen, die die Atmosphäre in vielen Games zerstören. Wenn du die meisten Spiele auf deutsch kaufst, dann kommst du wahrscheinlich nie in den Genuss der englischen Originalsprecher. 
Ich persönlich würde nur ein paar Übersetzungen als rundum gelungen bezeichenen, ansonsten gibt es viele kleine Details, die im Englischen einfach besser klingen.

Natürlich müssen dir die englischen Originale nicht zwangsläufig gefallen, aber viele deutsche Synchros sind einfach nur grottig, das ist Fakt.


----------



## DiddaaDerMissionaa (8. März 2006)

Nicht originale Versionen, sondern _englische_ Ausgaben kaufe ich bevorzugt, da hier die Chance von Übersetzungspatzern am geringsten ist, sowie die Qualität der Sprecher meist die Beste.


----------



## Powerhero (17. April 2006)

Die deutsche Version ziehe ich nur dann vor, wenn sie nicht zensiert wurde. Sonst natürlich das unzensierte Original.

Außerdem wird in jüngster Zeit die preisliche Kluft zwischen deutscher Version und Import immer größer, so daß die importierte, unzensierte Version, meist sogar noch in schönerer Verpackung, schon für die Hälfte der deutschen Fassung zu haben ist. Da fällt mir die Wahl nicht schwer...


----------



## Adauli (7. Mai 2006)

Ich bevorzuge die Spiele in Orginal Sprache bzw. die Internationallen versionen. 

Grund dafür ist das häufig bei Games die ich mir auf Deutsch gekauft habe die Updates bzw. patches und die Mods für das Game ausschlieslich für die Internationale Version waren. Selbst wenn es dann lokalisierte Patches gab waren es meist nur die ersten 1-2 Patches und anschliesend wurde der Deutsche Suport komplet eingestellt.

Lokaliesiert Versionen von MassiveMultiplayerOnlineGames auf Internationallen Server möcht ich mir gar nicht vorstellen was das an Chaos gibt wenn die Gegenständ übersetz werden   . Bei Spezielen Servern für die Deutsche Communtie mangelt es dann leider oft (außer bei Verkaufsschlager wie WOW) an der anzahl an Leuten um wirklich dem wort Massive gerecht zu werden.


----------



## norir (18. Juni 2006)

Natürlich ist es angenehmer Spiele komplett auf Deutsch zu spielen, aber leider gibt es bei den Regionalisierungen von Spielen große Unterschiede.
So ist die eingedeutschte Variante von Psychonauts sehr gut gelungen, Oblivion auf Deutsch hingegen quält den Spieler schon ein wenig.

Bevor Publisher bei der Übersetzung/Regionalisierung schludern, verzichte ich lieber darauf und spiele eine sehr gute englische Variante.


----------



## Golden1ce (17. Januar 2007)

(Gerade) 67.8% komplett deutsch... Kein Wunder, dass 70% der Deutschen grotten schlechte Englischkenntnisse haben. Dabei wissen diese nicht mal was ihnen damit entgeht.. das ist wie mit Musik.


----------



## Boesor (17. Januar 2007)

Golden1ce am 17.01.2007 01:34 schrieb:
			
		

> (Gerade) 67.8% komplett deutsch... Kein Wunder, dass 70% der Deutschen grotten schlechte Englischkenntnisse haben. Dabei wissen diese nicht mal was ihnen damit entgeht.. das ist wie mit Musik.



Man sollte nicht davon ausgehen das alle Leute die gerne auf Deutsch spielen kein englisch können.
Und ob man jetzt mit PC Spielen unbedingt sein Englisch verbessert sei auch mal dahingestellt, ein gutes Buch halte ich da für angebrachter


----------

